# MUFE Porn haul



## Willa (Dec 5, 2008)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

WOWWWZZAAA I'm on my way to your house!!! LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

Mmmmm, I need a drink and a smoke after that.  Nice.


----------



## Willa (Dec 5, 2008)

I actually just made myself a good friday night drink!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 5, 2008)

Great haul, Enjoy!

What a pretty palette, I want one too!  Do the pans pop out?

I like the contouring palette they have on the site, thetutorial makes me want to hurry up and buy one..


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

great haul!!! <3


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2008)

great haul willa!!
enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Willa (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks girls!

Ms Z : I didnt try to pop out the pans from the palette...
But they are the exact same size than the MUFE e/s, I'm going to buy an empty one to put my new ones in tho


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

So prettyyyyy....


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2008)

i wish i could find an inglot store


----------



## amber_j (Dec 6, 2008)

Very chic haul!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 6, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Woah! Great Haul.  I must say that I have never even tried MUFE, but seeing this, I think I just may have to.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

wow great haul!


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful Haul Hun


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you ladies


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang you!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna make me spend some money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish I was riiiiiiiiichhhh so I could buy all the colors


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 12, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Those are seriously some gorgeous colors.
BTW, how does that coastal scents palette work?


----------



## Willa (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimber* 

 
_Those are seriously some gorgeous colors.
BTW, how does that coastal scents palette work?_

 
It's great!
The girls at MUFE all wanted one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But it's not as pigmented as the MUFE blushes, but for an everyday use it's perfect. For a scenic look, I wouldnt use this one, but for a photoshoot yes


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. coffee and some MUFE Porn.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The perfect haul thread for the daily coffee break.


----------

